
Welcome to the Aerotropolis - wyndham
https://www.ft.com/content/ac175580-a823-11e9-b6ee-3cdf3174eb89
======
pmjordan
_Where else in the metropolis, after all, are there free toilets, air-
conditioning and seating?_

This is meant as a rhetorical question, as if those things didn't exist in
cities. They don't in many _western_ cities, certainly, but Japanese cities do
quite well on all 3 counts, as does Taipei if memory serves.

Interestingly, while apparently ignoring Asian cities, the article and photos
focus specifically on Asian airports. Many western ones are outright hostile
to travellers. I'm thinking of just about all UK airports, but for example
Berlin Tegel is also pretty awful. They're neither architecturally grand, nor
do they in any way resemble traditional public spaces.

~~~
FearNotDaniel
> I'm thinking of just about all UK airports

Thankfully Heathrow T2 is one glorious exception to this. Given that I fly
most often to German-speaking countries (it's the Lufthansa group terminal),
and I really can't abide British Airways, it's the one I use most often. T5
has the reputation for 'grand architecture', by contrast with T2's anonymous
exterior - but that experience of walking from the security line right into
that big, open split level space, full of daylight and a clear view right onto
the tarmac (no forced march through a labyrinthine duty-free emporium) is an
absolute joy every time I pass through. Just occasionally, for reasons of
money or timings, I find myself going through Gatwick or Stansted and feel
like a lab rat in some horrific experiment to see how much stress the subjects
can take before they start biting each other.

~~~
pmjordan
Good to know that Heathrow T2 is an exception, I may use that knowledge next
time I fly to the UK. We mostly fly in & out of Gatwick (proximity to family,
and it's an EasyJet hub) but I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets the
feeling it's artificially designed to be the most stressful experience
possible.

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/hgVAp](http://archive.is/hgVAp)

~~~
joosters
[https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-
firefox](https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-firefox)

[https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-
chrome](https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-chrome)

